
SAAS-TOKEN, (Ethereum) Smart Contract model for monthly subscription based SAAS - alfonsodev
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethdev/comments/7l3hmc/saastoken_smart_contract_for_monthly_subscription/
======
drchiu
Wouldn’t this be an ICO?

~~~
alfonsodev
in the described model the monthly revenue that the product generates is
shared among the token holders because the contracts, of course you could sell
the token later. So the contract is the added value here.

~~~
drchiu
Ah.. sort of like a dividend option.

~~~
alfonsodev
Yes it would be like
[https://ethereum.org/crowdsale](https://ethereum.org/crowdsale) but the
reward would be based on revenue

